# One Celled light collection *pictures*



## 4sevens (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi again everyone,

I had a hay day yesterday with my digicam... Here are some macro 
shots of my 1 celled lights. Enjoy... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

from left to right:
1.Micro-m*g with lambda's minipro and so20xa reflector
2.Arc LSH-P #1866 with jtice's 1aa clicky mirror polished
3.TNC AA 14500 li-ion direct drive two stage
4.Arc AA stock
5.Arc AAA LED_ASAP modded to around 350ma (with 950ma to batt)
6. Arc AAA 10440 li-ion direct drive with lionheart insides v2
7.Arc LSH-P #014 with bare aluminum twisty
8.Arc LS two stage clicky
9.Arc4 tailcap with cy's flat switch mod

knock your self out:






























more 3MP pictures HERE 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

(actually a few missed out on this shooting like the ultra G modded
with LH insides and a few arc aa luxeon mods and also a TNC bead 
blasted) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice pics 47. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Nice little collection of littles you have there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## AW (Feb 15, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 15, 2005)

Can I horn in?





_Arc LS twisty, Arc LS clickies, and Arc AAs._ 





_Arc AAAs, including white and red LEDs, plus one made on the last day of production (Sept. 20, 2004). One of 'em is a Peak pretending to be an Arc. _ 





_Left to right: Q-III, Aleph2 NG500, E1e with McGizmo tail, Old-style white LED Infinity, New-style red LED Infinity._ 





_A couple of these aren't really 1-cell lights, but since they are stuffed with one Pila 168S, I threw 'em in here. Left to right: Aleph 3 DB917 TWOK, Surefire L4 with Z57 clicky, a pair of Inova X1s, an El Cheapo Dorcy, and a Peak 1LED AAA hi-power. I had a Sonic in there, but it apparently was embarrassed and rolled away._ 

best regards


----------



## modamag (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice collection 47 and powernoodle.
Thank goodness I dont have that many otherwise my wife will definitely boot me.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 16, 2005)

Modamag - 

Once you reach a critical mass, the spousewoman has no way of knowing when you've added another toy. The hard part for me is sneaking one into the house in the first place. Once its inside, I'm groovy. I find USPS is easier than UPS for this reason, because its easier to sneak it in from the mailbox than it is to distract my wife while a big, brown truck idles in the driveway with some guy banging on the door.

best regards


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice collections guys!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## gregw (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's some of my single cell collection.






Left to Right: 2 x VIP, LionHeart, PR X3T with BE1 and McE2S (15ohm) on R123, Arc LS First Run #1006, Arc4+ Rev2 #1817 on R123, KL4 with Vital Gear FB1 on R123

Missing from the pic are: CPF SE LionHeart #008/125, MiniminiMag with MadMax Lite, d'mo modded Luxeon AAA, Firefly II.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Feb 18, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*powernoodle said:*
Modamag - 

Once you reach a critical mass, the spousewoman has no way of knowing when you've added another toy. The hard part for me is sneaking one into the house in the first place. Once its inside, I'm groovy. I find USPS is easier than USP for this reason, because its easier to sneak it in from the mailbox than it is to distract my wife while a big, brown truck idles in the driveway with some guy banging on the door.


[/ QUOTE ]

The "critical mass" theory, I love it !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif Another Flashlight ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## jtice (Feb 18, 2005)

Heres some of my single 123 lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

http://www.jtice.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=SingleCellLights


----------



## Zigzago (Feb 18, 2005)

Here are my 1-AA lights. 






Nothing unusual except the HA-III miniminimag on the right.
Also, the Arc has been modded with a LuxIII and a two-level switch.


----------



## Turt (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey gregw, how is the runtime with the KL4 running on a R123? That looks to be comparable in size to the arc4!


----------



## Gene (Feb 26, 2005)

Good to see the little guys! Here's mine:






Left to right:

N cell lambda "NanoMate" with ArcMania pill and green glow powder/clear epoxy mix around emitter.

Ultra tiny ARC LSPH "Cigar Butt" running on a CR2 cell with reflector conversion. Push for momentary or turn for permanent on/lockout switch. Pure white, round beam with good sidespill. Built by Dan C. 

Proto #3 N cell TnC Products "Keylux". Pure white, round beam. Best ArcMania pill I've ever seen!

FireFly Rev. 1 head with BB700 and Q3J emitter running at 700mA, reflector conversion and CR2 body with 2 stage switch. Another pure white, round beam with good sidespill.

Ultra small E1e with old E1 head with ecan/esink, BB500 running at 500mA. Green glow powder/clear epoxy mix around emitter and also used to fill hole and indentation in head where original clip was mounted. Sorry it doesn't show in picture as it's on the other side. With all the glow powder/epoxy mix on this thing you can use it as a light when it is off! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Original E1 tailcap, (the smallest tailcap SF ever made!), converted to a clickie by YC. Nice floodlight beam. Light built by my good friend Chop.

KL5/E2C/E1e body with McE2S 2 stage switch and running on one of Jon's 4.2V 123R's. PURE white, round beam. KL5 also has a green tritium vial epoxied in slot on head of KL5.


----------



## 357 (Mar 6, 2005)

post editied


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 23, 2005)

.


----------



## cy (Mar 23, 2005)

jtice, hey ya wana part with the little green one?


----------



## Mags (Mar 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Gene said:*
Good to see the little guys! Here's mine:






Left to right:

N cell lambda "NanoMate" with ArcMania pill and green glow powder/clear epoxy mix around emitter.

Ultra tiny ARC LSPH "Cigar Butt" running on a CR2 cell with reflector conversion. Push for momentary or turn for permanent on/lockout switch. Pure white, round beam with good sidespill. Built by Dan C. 

Proto #3 N cell TnC Products "Keylux". Pure white, round beam. Best ArcMania pill I've ever seen!

FireFly Rev. 1 head with BB700 and Q3J emitter running at 700mA, reflector conversion and CR2 body with 2 stage switch. Another pure white, round beam with good sidespill.

Ultra small E1e with old E1 head with ecan/esink, BB500 running at 500mA. Green glow powder/clear epoxy mix around emitter and also used to fill hole and indentation in head where original clip was mounted. Sorry it doesn't show in picture as it's on the other side. With all the glow powder/epoxy mix on this thing you can use it as a light when it is off! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Original E1 tailcap, (the smallest tailcap SF ever made!), converted to a clickie by YC. Nice floodlight beam. Light built by my good friend Chop.

KL5/E2C/E1e body with McE2S 2 stage switch and running on one of Jon's 4.2V 123R's. PURE white, round beam. KL5 also has a green tritium vial epoxied in slot on head of KL5. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I almost fell off my chair when I saw the one on the far right! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Good use of E2C! Gotta get one of those some time in the future.


----------



## HVAC (Apr 2, 2005)

Gene,
Nice "cigar butt" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif. I would love to have one of those made. Awsome collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif.


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 5, 2005)

Ok, I received my Jil CR2 1.3W today and I need to compare it with my smallest Flashlights. Firefli is not a one cell, but it's here to see the difference /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
And I can't post a photo with all my single cell flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Left to right :

1)Firefli (bought at JSBurly's Shop )
2)Arc AAA N-cell (Jets22 mod)
3)Larry CR2 II (Infamous Tvodr /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif, I haven't the N-cell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif )
4)Arc AA CR2 (Jets22 mod)
5) Ichishiki CR2 (Katokishi)
6) Lambda Kmate mod N-cell (Arcmania Pill)
7) Jil CR2 1.3W
8) N-cell TNC prototype (TNC products)
9) Arc LS mod 3W CR123A (Jets22)
10) Arc AAA CPF special Edition 2002 Js Burlison (Arc Flashlight)
11) Aleph2 1x123 FT tailcap Bead blasted by Endeavour (McGizmo)


----------



## Cornkid (Apr 5, 2005)

HOLY COW! How does the kl5 with the one cell work? How much runtime do you have??

-tom


----------



## juancho (Apr 5, 2005)

The one up front is a E1e with Z-57, with a Mc Gizmo modedd KL-4 head with a Bad Boy 600 and R2H Luxeon I.







Juan C.


----------



## Gander_Man (Apr 5, 2005)

Frenchyled,
Classy Collection from a Classy guy!!
VERY impressive!! *S*,
- Russ


----------



## The_virus (Apr 5, 2005)

Well here's my collection, nothing fancy at all, except my super sleek X1. I have a Mag Solitaire, but since it's next to useless I included my friend Mr. Daydream instead! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Left to right (excluding batteries for size reference): Dorcy 1AAA, Gerber Infinity Ultra (white LED), Inova X1 (white LED), Mr. Daydream


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2005)

This is a good subject.

I've always liked single cell lights. They're like fun little toys that really do something.

Don't forget to look at my avatar for one more single cell light.


----------



## JimH (Apr 6, 2005)

Billy,

In a recent PM to you, I sugessted "chop down a AAA or put a Mag C head on a Mag 1AA body". Seeing your picture, it looks like you've already done it -



I shoulda known.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2005)

It _is_ a Mag C head on a MicroMag. The light has a Madmax WO at, I believe, 800mA to the emitter. Then the light has a 14500 Li-ion cell. For a heat sink to the outside of the light it simply mashed aluminium foil stuffed in the head. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

You haven't seen the beam on the 'Sniper?' You'd will be amazed at the beam coming out of the small light.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are my one cell lights as of 4-7-05:


----------



## Gander_Man (Apr 7, 2005)

Arewethereyetdad,
HOLY CRIPES!! What a sweet Collection *S*!!!
In the second picture, what are those 4 silver lights second from the right? The head part looks like the mighty PR?
- Russ


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Gander_Man said:*

Arewethereyetdad,
HOLY CRIPES!! What a sweet Collection *S*!!!
In the second picture, what are those 4 silver lights second from the right? The head part looks like the mighty PR?
- Russ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Russ, that's actually one picture (that's the shelf in the middle). The four bare AL lights on the lower right are original-style CNC-123's - non-knurled version (my favorite). Some regard the CNC-123 as the best-looking small light ever made. IMO, it's right up there, but I still regard the original McLux TK as the best looking, and perhaps best-built, small light of all. The two to the right of those four are the newer style nickel-plated CNC-123's. Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## jeffb (Apr 7, 2005)

One cell lights, some bigger than others!





jeffb


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 8, 2005)

Good thread.

Single celled lights are my favorite type of lights - 
mostly LEDs - I EDC two of them -






some I have more than one - 
others I wish I had more than one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice UnknownVT /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Could you, please, tell us the name of all your flashlights ? I particularly like the second one, second on the right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Cornkid (Apr 12, 2005)

Yha what are the three on the right> They look pretty cool!

-tom


----------



## Cornkid (Apr 12, 2005)

Yha what are the three on the right> They look pretty cool!

-tom


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 19, 2005)

Ooops - sorry haven't been checking in on this thread - apologies for the late reply.

Naming the flashlights going from right to left -

Bowling Pin 9LED (1x CR123) 

S1801 1w Luxeon 1xCR123 

Xnova 5LED 1x AA

Ultra-G (1x AA)

Dorcy 1AAA

ArcAAA

"Dim" 20 for $20 from CountryComm (on 1x 2016)
under that is Red LED Club (1x 2032 - $1.99 from Walgreen)

Yellow Photon 2 (1x 2032)

Horizontally across top Right to Left -
Color Kinetics Sauce color changing LED mini-lightwand (1x N-cell)

MagLite Solitaire.

I've recently added a Nuwai Q-III (3watt Luxeon 1x CR123)


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 19, 2005)

My SF-3P Clone and some EDC gear....


----------



## TrueBlue (May 1, 2005)

Add to my single cell collection a one of a kind Nuwai Q3 light with a prototype extender that holds a rechargeable Pila 168S cell. With the under voltage protection of the cell anyone can run the light without worrying about destroying the cell by running past its recovery point. With the Pila cell the light runs 3.2 times longer than my light with a JSBurly rechargeable CR123A cell (3.0V cell.)






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## SolarFlare (May 13, 2005)

heres some 1 celled lights for ya'all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BigPete (May 13, 2005)

Sooooo like the Orb Raws there, make everything else look huge. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## attowatt (May 15, 2005)

These are my 1 cell lights:

Left to right: Jg1(led lights I built 1998/99) uses a 12volt garage battery, Dorcy AAA, E1E BLK, E1E










Jim


----------



## Deputy T. (Jun 17, 2008)

Can someone elaborate one "3p Clone." I'd love to get my hands on one. I've got an extra bezel and tailcap. Where can I find a body?



sween1911 said:


> My SF-3P Clone and some EDC gear....


----------



## Robocop (Jun 17, 2008)

attowatt that Jg1 is a pretty neat looking package. Is there a thread on it or maybe some other details somewhere around here? I tried a search and came up with nothing. What was the runtime like with that 12 volt and what type LED did you use?


----------



## rayman (Jun 22, 2008)

From where do you all get this 1xAA Mini Maglite?

rayman


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2008)

Those are all custom made. You cut down a standard 2AA Mini-Maglite, along with a bit of extra work.


----------



## Illum (Jun 22, 2008)

Cornkid said:


> HOLY COW! How does the kl5 with the one cell work? How much runtime do you have??
> 
> -tom



My guess is theres an RCR123A hidden between the KL5 and the E1e body:nana:



I guess I'll jam my foot in the door on this one
Heres a couple recent ones.



not pictured: chimo modded red LED E01, two Dorcy 1xcr123 1 watters


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm ... some of you guys have pretty sick collection. Here's mine. I'll post some photo when I get a chance

(1) McGizmo Lunasol 20
(2) McGizmo SunDrop - loan to dad, I'm not sure if I'm seeing it again 
(3) McGizmo McLux-Ti-XR19-PD
(4) AlTin Ti Draco
(5) Surefire Milky ML1
(6) Surefire Milky Creemator with E1B/E2E body
(7) ArcMania MJP Extreme III
(8) Novatac 120P
(9) NiteCore D10 <- Don't Have it yet, but pre-ordered already 
(10) NiteCore Defender Infinity
(11) Fenix L0d
(12) Fenix E01
(13) Zebralight H30-Q5
(14) Pentagonlight Molle


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 24, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> Hmmm ... some of you guys have pretty sick collection. Here's mine. I'll post some photo when I get a chance
> 
> (2) McGizmo SunDrop - loan to dad, I'm not sure if I'm seeing it again
> (3) McGizmo McLux-Ti-XR19-PD
> (4) AlTin Ti Draco



I envy you...oo:

Crenshaw


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 24, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> I envy you...oo:
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Have you seen "arewethereyetdad" collection? His makes mine look like DX lights.

I know you've been wanting the Draco, here's a photo I took just for you. I used Milky's ML1 to illuminate it:


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 24, 2008)

nice little lights....


----------



## Pellidon (Jun 24, 2008)

There may be one or two that are not one cell lights but you get the picture.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 24, 2008)

nice, i love this category 

mine:

<pic comin soonish>

Drake, in Chrome (1x 10180 Li-Ion)

Arc-AAA Premium DS (1x AAA) 
Arc-AAA Premium GS (1x AAA)
Fenix E01, in black (1x AAA)
Fenix L0D CE Q4, in black (1x AAA) 
Streamlight MicroStream (1x AAA)

NiteCore Defender Infinity (1x AA) 
ZebraLight H50-Q5 Headlamp (1x AA)

Glo-Toob Lithium, white LED (1x CR123A) 
HDS Ra Twisty 100 (1x CR123A) 
Milky Arc-Aleph Hybrid Dual Stage EDC (1x CR123A)
Milky Boxter Special Reserve (1x CR123A)
Milky Candle Rev2 (1x CR123A)
Milky Hoople (1x CR123A)
Muyshondt Nautilus, in HA-III Natural (1x CR123A) 
NovaTac 120P, in natural (1x CR123A) 
NovaTac 120P, in black (1x CR123A) 
ZebraLight H30-Q5 Headlamp (1x CR123A)

(old pic, sold the wee and draco and E01 and camo arc)




[ hhifl ]


----------

